# [SOLVED] Amptron I945LM4 v1.5 motherboard Power Switch



## CoHmodderSolo (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know where the power switch pin heads for an Amptron I945LM4 v1.5 motherboard is? Ive misplaced my manual and Im having trouble with starting my PC up.

Cheers,
CoHmS.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Amptron I945LM4 v1.5 motherboard Power Switch*

The most common.


----------



## CoHmodderSolo (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Amptron I945LM4 v1.5 motherboard Power Switch*

Im sorry, but I still cant figure it out. My front panel sockets on my motherboard is different from the diagram.


----------



## CoHmodderSolo (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Amptron I945LM4 v1.5 motherboard Power Switch*

Sorry for the double post, but after some tinkering, Ive figured the two pin heads already. Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you got it sorted out.


----------

